# Thinking of going brunette



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi ladies.
I need some help. I'm thinking of going back to brown hair. I know, blashemy! But i've had the red for a year and a half, and it's just so much upkeep. Also, i find that with the red hair sometimes it makes my skin look funny somedays.

Anyway, I'm the kind of person that thinks something like this out for a few months. So i need your advice.

I'm currently ginger as seen in this FOTD

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...-heavy-143769/

I'm thinking of going brunette as in the colour of Kristen Stewart's hair in twilight. (i know, twilight again!) It's like a dark brown with hints of red in it.

What colour would i need to get to that shade? Do you think it would suit me?

here are some link to still from the film that nicely showcase the hair colour


Here
Here
Here
Here
*Here
Here

*Thanks!

Edited to add:

I found some older pictures of myself with different shades of brown. Here they are for refrence, since you all have only seen me with my bright auburn hair


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 17, 2009)

you would suit brunette! a deep red/brown would look amazing on you like...


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that it would suit you! I don't know what color it would be but I really like the L'Oreal Feria line, they have a wide selection of colors!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2009)

Personally, I think going dark was the best thing I did.  I find the dark hair warms up my face, and I feel like I can do more, makeup-wise.  I'm naturally a dark blonde/verrrrry light golden brown, and I now have soft/natural black hair (it's about as dark brown as it gets with out being truly black).

You might consider doing two separate colors.  Since you've already got red hair, you just might get the results you want with a doing a cool, natural brown, somewhere in the medium to medium-dark range (your 4 and 5 shade ranges, like Garnier Nutrisse 40 or 51).  I've got natural red tones in my hair, and everytime I would do a warm brown, it always ended up more red than I wanted.  I've found that red just really shows through hair color, especially when doing darker colors, so by doing a natural or cool-toned brown, the red would still show through, but wasn't the base color (if that makes any sense).  The red would just kinda sparkle in the sunlight.

Once you've done the brown, if it's not as red as you like, you can go over the top of it with a red color, probably something in the medium red/copper range.  Make sure you wait out the 48 hours after doing the brunette, though, so you don't dilute it...but don't wait too long to do the red or you'll have bright red roots!

I really like Garnier and L'Oreal for color choices.  I hope this helps you, and have fun...can't wait to see pics!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 17, 2009)

yes yes go brunette! It would be cute and would def suit you! Your hair color now is really pretty btw. Also, my fav brunette is natural instincts in nutmeg or golden cappucino. I would not reccomend doing a permanant because it can be very hard to remove dark brown dye so I reccomend demi or semi perm.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I think when i make the switch i'm going to use the professional line im currently using (Joico) as i've had really great results using them right now. I was wondering moreso if i should use an ash brown, or a neutral, medium or dark.
I'll probably do it by fall. Like i said, i'm the type that needs to think/talk things over for months!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 18, 2009)

Go for it, it wil look great.
I'd suggest you go for a light warm toned brown as these are usually red based and will give you the shade you want.
I wouldn't go darker than light brown to start with as color will always take darker than planned so if you go for a medium brown it will look dark brown and if you go for dark brown it could end up black.


----------



## ktforthewin (Jul 19, 2009)

if you aren't too porous and don't usually pull dark, i would go for 4n with a touch of 5rm, like an one-eighth or less of the amount of 4n... the red mahogany will help carry over that reddish tone... if you do pull dark, id go for the same amounts above but with a 5n or 6n... the splash of 5rm shouldn't affect the lightness or darkness that much if you keep it at an eighth or less of the amount of the neutral.

edit: actually... id go with a 5n, not 4... after seeing the pictures she is lighter.... maybe even 6, like i said, depending on how porous your hair is to start... 
and fyi, i hope you don't wanna go light anytime soon, i used red from vero kpak and i could not get it out, lol!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 19, 2009)

It depends how red you want to keep your hair. I would probably use a neutral color because the red will still keep some warm tones so i wouldnt do a warm based color.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktforthewin* 

 
_if you aren't too porous and don't usually pull dark, i would go for 4n with a touch of 5rm, like an one-eighth or less of the amount of 4n... the red mahogany will help carry over that reddish tone... if you do pull dark, id go for the same amounts above but with a 5n or 6n... the splash of 5rm shouldn't affect the lightness or darkness that much if you keep it at an eighth or less of the amount of the neutral.

edit: actually... id go with a 5n, not 4... after seeing the pictures she is lighter.... maybe even 6, like i said, depending on how porous your hair is to start... 
and fyi, i hope you don't wanna go light anytime soon, i used red from vero kpak and i could not get it out, lol!_

 

Thanks! i'll keep this all in mind. I'm not sure that i "pull dark" or not... 

I dont usually go light. If i do it'll be after a year or more of having brown. 

And Snowwhite; thank you. I knew not to go "warm", as i've made taht mistake when going red to brown before!

Ohhh im psyching myself up!!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 19, 2009)

I love your hair red, btw!


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

oo i really like your red hair colour right now!! but i think brunette would suit you really well too, especially a colour like that. my vote is.. you should do it


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks! I think im going to, but i keep getting those feelings like "after how long will i want to go back to red"... 
at least i know what colour red i like and how to get it... 

i just found pictures of myself when i was little with really light blonde hair. i think if i ever go blonde, i might bring them into the hairdresser. No one can picture me being blonde


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep popping back in to see if you have taken the plunge and hoping for pics...btw you will look beautiful as a brunette but I adore your red hair


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 29, 2009)

^ I'll take me a month or two to actually do it. I still have half a tube of red dye that i want to use up first. So at least a month.

The red is just so much to maintain


----------



## vanillaa (Jul 30, 2009)

That last picture of you is awesome! I love your hair there! Did you do the red yourself? If so, can you explain how you did it? :-D


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks. and yes, i did it myself. 
I just bleached that section of my hair. It doesnt need to be very light. Then i used a colour called Blood Red over it (by Special Effects). It's a vegetable based dye (like manic panic). It comes in a sqweeze tube, and you just apply it with a tint dye and let it sit for a while (i did a couple of hours.

It might come out deeper a bit diffrent depending on how light the hair is under neath. I did this on top of an exsisting colour... but generally it shoudl come out along those lines. You can also try atomic red by special effects. Or Vampire red by manic panic (al;thought they fade faster)
good luck


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

yea, that second picture is in my bathroom, where the light tends to have a lower colour temperature (it's yellower light). my skin tone is.... im not sure what. i wear mufe HD 117. I dont think any of these pictures really accurately reflect my skintone. but maybe im just being a weirdo.

ive had ashy browns for a long time (as my natural hair colour is dark ash blond). i think if the reddish brown colour doesnt look good i'll just cover it with a cool brown, as i know i can pull it off. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## kariii (Jul 31, 2009)

I truly love your ginger red hair. I think it suits you so perfectly


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 1, 2009)

i know, i like it too. But i feel like i need a change.
I;m really doubting that im ready though. eep!
i have at least 1 month of gingerness left.


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Thanks. and yes, i did it myself. 
I just bleached that section of my hair. It doesnt need to be very light. Then i used a colour called Blood Red over it (by Special Effects). It's a vegetable based dye (like manic panic). It comes in a sqweeze tube, and you just apply it with a tint dye and let it sit for a while (i did a couple of hours.

It might come out deeper a bit diffrent depending on how light the hair is under neath. I did this on top of an exsisting colour... but generally it shoudl come out along those lines. You can also try atomic red by special effects. Or Vampire red by manic panic (al;thought they fade faster)
good luck_

 
Thanks so much for explaining! I'm really scared to try it though! I have short hair and don't really know which part to dye red.. Maybe my bangs?

Also, what do mean with applying it with a tint dye? What is a tint dye? The ones you buy in the store?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry i meant tint brush!!

If you're scared, go to salon the first time and touch up the colour at home. Even most salon dyes (this colour) will fade fairly quickly.

I wouldnt do the bangs as they will fade the fastest. It's easiest to do a chunk or chunks under the top layer of hair. I believe they are called peek-a- boos. good luck.


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_sorry i meant tint brush!!

If you're scared, go to salon the first time and touch up the colour at home. Even most salon dyes (this colour) will fade fairly quickly.

I wouldnt do the bangs as they will fade the fastest. It's easiest to do a chunk or chunks under the top layer of hair. I believe they are called peek-a- boos. good luck._

 
Ah okay, this sound so cool! Yeaah I want brown hair with red peak-a-boos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, I can just buy the color and use it on it's own? Without developer?

I need to buy my stuff online, since they don't carry these colorings in the Netherlands,,


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 7, 2009)

yup^. just use it straight out of the tube. just remember, lightening the streak is a must


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much and sorry for the offtopic talk!

As to your question... I would like to see a very warm brown color on you, preferably a medium brown so your eyes standout


----------



## cherryjohn (Nov 5, 2012)

its auburn color that bella had


----------

